# Best Way To Shave 1/8" Off Drywall?



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just use a rasp on the back and shave off what you need, score with a utility knife first and peel the paper off first


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You may find that scoring the paper and pulling it off will be enough.

otherwise use a drywall rasp as well as removing the paper.

Editing: Use a thin carpet padding, under your patch piece while rasping on it, this cushions it some to prevent a major crack, rasp with care, and make lots of dust, vacuum it well afterwards.


ED


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I would take a piece of scrap 2X4 down to any lumber yard that has a table saw and have them rip it into 1/8 inch thick strips for you. Install those strips on each side of your metal, and then put 3/8 inch thick drywall over that.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

On a positive note.....the electrician at least installed the nail blocks

and if it was me....do as most have suggested....cut the paper and then use a drywall rasp to thin it down. Except for the mess, it's actually an easy task


----------

